# Yaw Yan



## Cuentada (Jul 10, 2003)

Are there any Yaw Yan players here? Yaw Yan USA seems to have just fizzled out....from taking a look at their website.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

It looks like we have no one!


----------



## Cuentada (Jul 24, 2003)

It's alright, i was able to track down Sir Fred Garcia in Toronto but decided not to go with it.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cuentada _
> *It's alright, i was able to track down Sir Fred Garcia in Toronto but decided not to go with it. *



Fred and his brother Boy (can't remeber his real name) were a first generation sudents of Yaw Yan when it started in the 70's. Apparently, the style has changed alot since then. 

I can tell you one thing Fred and Boy can fight.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Cuentada (Jul 24, 2003)

yeah, apparently they've added pandigma (groundfighting) to their striking....it was interesting learning about Fred's experiences and the way they trained.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 24, 2003)

Cuentada,

Is Master Fred still teaching at Vic Park and Sheppard? 

Vince


----------



## Cuentada (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, he's teaching out of his yard...but pretty selective about who he teaches...he mentioned that you used to study with him. Did you like it?


----------



## warder (Jul 24, 2003)

My FMA instructors' brother trained, or stills trains in yaw yan. He began his training in the phillipines, and i believe he continues it here. you can email my teacher via his web page, he might have somes names and addresses of people for you. 
http://www.rochesterkali.com/
thats the best i can do, hope it can be of some use to you


----------



## Cuentada (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cuentada _
> *Yes, he's teaching out of his yard...but pretty selective about who he teaches...he mentioned that you used to study with him. Did you like it? *




Oops, he didn't mention that he was teaching at the studio at vic park and shep.... only that he trains at his residence.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cuentada _
> *Yes, he's teaching out of his yard...but pretty selective about who he teaches...he mentioned that you used to study with him. Did you like it? *



I did like the training but it made me a better fighter. However, it was kickboxing focused and at the time my interest in that started to move away from this. 

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------

